# Manbitters?



## SMD760 (Oct 31, 2013)

What bloodlines are known for being manbitters? I think this would be good to know as to avoid those bloodlines!


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Any bloodline can produce a manbiter.


----------



## Ste11aeres (Nov 15, 2015)

SMD760 said:


> What bloodlines are known for being manbitters? I think this would be good to know as to avoid those bloodlines!


In general, I don't think that their are "bloodlines known to be manbiters." 
While I don't want to say that genetics doesn't matter, generally, aggressive behavior is strongly correlated to the way the dog was raised, and the way it is currently being handled. 
Statistically, almost all dog-caused deaths are from unaltered males that have lived their whole life in a yard, usually on a chain, with no chance to form real relationships with humans.
Even if raised with lots of socialization, love, etc, dogs (esp powerful breeds like APBTs) have a high need to be mentally challenged and exercised, and the degree to which these needs are met affects their behavior.

All that being said, I've heard rumors of a high number of (unprovoked) attacks from American Bullies descended from Kimbo.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Okay, I'm gonna elaborate a bit on my original comment.

Most 'manbiters' aren't really HA. They're known as 'excite biters' in the game dog community. Meaning, they'll nip you if they get excited enough. That happened often in the box. A dog would be so eager to get at his opponent, he'd just sort of nip his handler in the heat of the moment. Lines based off of 'excite biters' like Chinaman and Honeybunch don't really produce excite biters. Because of that, I personally believe that excite biting isn't hereditary. It's just a weird little quirk that some dogs develop.

Of course, not all manbiters fall under the 'excite biter' category. Some manbiters were seriously HA, but these individuals were very rare. Bullyson is a perfect example of this. Based on things I've heard from Bobby Hall himself, Bully was an absolute nightmare. He tried to friggin' kill Bobby several times. Unlike Honeybunch and Chinaman, Bullyson did produce HA dogs. Loposay's Buster, for instance. From what I've heard, the modern Bullyson line has been cleaned up. I haven't heard of any HA Bullyson dogs in recent years.

Yes, I know both Honeybunch and Chinaman had Bully in their peds. But from what I've read, neither were HA. They just nipped when excited. 

Also, chaining doesn't make a dog mean lol


----------



## SMD760 (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for the great replies!


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Here's the thing: if a bloodline were known for producing manbiters, that kennel would be in the news. 

Fact is, the majority of "pitbull" attacks we see in the news come from unregistered dogs, that have the look of an AbPT. 

Thank all back-yard breeders for this.....


----------



## lovemybluegal (Jan 18, 2016)

Kenaii said:


> Okay, I'm gonna elaborate a bit on my original comment.
> 
> Most 'manbiters' aren't really HA. They're known as 'excite biters' in the game dog community. Meaning, they'll nip you if they get excited enough. That happened often in the box. A dog would be so eager to get at his opponent, he'd just sort of nip his handler in the heat of the moment. Lines based off of 'excite biters' like Chinaman and Honeybunch don't really produce excite biters. Because of that, I personally believe that excite biting isn't hereditary. It's just a weird little quirk that some dogs develop.
> 
> ...


Great information!! Thank you...

Please forgive my stupid question but what is HA?


----------



## SMD760 (Oct 31, 2013)

HA means Human Aggression.


----------



## lovemybluegal (Jan 18, 2016)

SMD760 said:


> HA means Human Aggression.


Thank you...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoBodyThatsWho (Oct 18, 2016)

Chinaman was a manbiter. You can contact Rex Abernathy and ask him yourself. Frisco was a very shy dog. I have seen both traits in many heavy Frisco bred dogs.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Lonzo, done OFRN, Redboy, Some Eli strains, even Mayday... 
I have dogs from all these but all are great. My chinaman dog is my most human loving dog. So that being said all lines can have HA come out. To me, I have seen more HA Lonzo dogs than any other.


----------

